# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  ray, vit me, driver

## numberred

nhà cũng có it coi như là cho các bác tham khảo ah.

----------


## numberred

thêm hàng có sẵn, bác nào quan tâm thì pm em

----------


## numberred

vitme, còn nhiều mà em chưa kịp chi tiết nó.

----------


## anhthai20121991

> nhà cũng có it coi như là cho các bác tham khảo ah.


có cặp nào bản 20 dài 600 ko bác
và cặp dài 400 nữa

----------


## dinhcong74

Cho xin đt liên lạc mình cần mua vài thứ

----------


## numberred

> có cặp nào bản 20 dài 600 ko bác
> và cặp dài 400 nữa


còn bác. cặp 400 em chỉ còn loại IKO MLE 18 giá 210k. Cặp 600 em còn loại THK HSR20 có cánh giá 850k. còn cặp IKO LWES 20 nhưng dài 1000, giá cặp này là 1,2tr.
như hình em chụp nha, hơi tối chút. hi. phone em: 0935555480.

----------


## buithonamk42

Bac Numberred ở đâu thế?

----------


## saudau

> còn bác. cặp 400 em chỉ còn loại IKO MLE 18 giá 210k. Cặp 600 em còn loại THK HSR20 có cánh giá 850k. còn cặp IKO LWES 20 nhưng dài 1000, giá cặp này là 1,2tr.
> như hình em chụp nha, hơi tối chút. hi. phone em: 0935555480.


Mình vừa gọi cho bạn về cặp IKO MLE 18 dài 400. Nếu còn mình lấy cặp này nhé. Như bạn nói còn nhiều món khác mình nhắn tin cho bạn, thuận tiện bạn gởi zalo theo số đt cho mình nhé.
Thanks!

----------


## numberred

> Bac Numberred ở đâu thế?


em o hanoi bac ah. phone em: 0935555480

----------


## buithonamk42

Bác còn cặp THK HSR20 có cánh dài 600mm, giá 850k không? Em cũng ở HN, nếu còn hàng em qua lấy

----------


## numberred

[QUOTE=buithonamk42;51087]Bác còn cặp THK HSR20 có cánh dài 600mm, giá 850k không? Em cũng ở HN, nếu còn hàng em qua lấy[/QUOT
em gửi tin nhan cho bac rui đó

----------


## vanlam1102

Bác có HSR20 hoặc SHS20 
dài khoảng 1 mét hoặc gần 1 mét ko ạ. nếu có hú e nhé

----------


## numberred

> Bác có HSR20 hoặc SHS20 
> dài khoảng 1 mét hoặc gần 1 mét ko ạ. nếu có hú e nhé


hàng còn bác nha. em inbox cho bác rùi đó

----------


## Tiến Nam

Combo trục z còn cái nào không bác.

----------


## numberred

> Combo trục z còn cái nào không bác.


còn mấy con mini thôi bác. bác cần loại nào

----------


## numberred

nhà còn nhiều thể loại này lắm. bác nào có nhu cầu thì ủng hộ nhà em

----------


## hungdn

Cho em thông số cây này với bác

----------


## numberred

> Cho em thông số cây này với bác


tổng dài 650 hiệu dụng là 550 vitme phi 16 buớc 15. hàng còn long lanh bác nha

----------


## hungdn

> tổng dài 650 hiệu dụng là 550 vitme phi 16 buớc 15. hàng còn long lanh bác nha


Dạ, bước 15 thì để e sy nghĩ  :Big Grin:

----------


## numberred

dài, ngắn, to, nhỏ nhà em có tuốt các bác ah

----------


## numberred

nhà e còn cây 20 bước 10 dài 800 hành trình 750. bác quan tâm thì pm em nha

----------


## numberred

> Dạ, bước 15 thì để e sy nghĩ


nhà còn cây 20 bước 10 hành dài 800 hành trình 740 bác quan tâm thi pm em nha

----------


## cuoibuon167

> Đính kèm 12207
> dài, ngắn, to, nhỏ nhà em có tuốt các bác ah


Con servo kia có phải là panasonic 0.5kw không bác? 42Vac à?

----------


## audiophilevn

Cây vitme như hình thông số thế nào vậy bác? nếu loại SR20 của THK thì pm cho mình cái giá

----------


## dinhcong74

Panasonic 200w cho xin giá mình về làm con máy nhỏ

----------


## numberred

bộ panasonic 200w là 3.5tr bác nhá. hàng đã tunning ok

----------


## numberred

> Con servo kia có phải là panasonic 0.5kw không bác? 42Vac à?


nhà em còn 400w và 200w thui ah

----------


## dinhcong74

Panasonic nếu có 3 bộ 200w nhắn mình qua xem mua về làm con máy nhỏ.

----------


## kieuduong

> còn bác. cặp 400 em chỉ còn loại IKO MLE 18 giá 210k. Cặp 600 em còn loại THK HSR20 có cánh giá 850k. còn cặp IKO LWES 20 nhưng dài 1000, giá cặp này là 1,2tr.
> như hình em chụp nha, hơi tối chút. hi. phone em: 0935555480.


Bác còn cặp nào như thế nay ko em cần dài 400 thôi. nếu còn cho em tài khoản em chuyển xèng. số đt của  em là 0983060622

----------


## numberred

> Bác còn cặp nào như thế nay ko em cần dài 400 thôi. nếu còn cho em tài khoản em chuyển xèng. số đt của  em là 0983060622


em còn hàng, tuy nhiên bác lấy cụ thể ntn bác báo em để em soạn cho bác

----------


## numberred

> Panasonic nếu có 3 bộ 200w nhắn mình qua xem mua về làm con máy nhỏ.


nhà em còn hàng. bác cứ qua lấy nha. hàng có sẵn

----------


## long76nd

> nhà em còn hàng. bác cứ qua lấy nha. hàng có sẵn


bạn ở chỗ nào HN nhỉ, rảnh mai mình qua ngó xem vài thứ

----------


## long76nd

> nhà e còn cây 20 bước 10 dài 800 hành trình 750. bác quan tâm thì pm em nha


cây này giá thế nào bạn, nt số 0948513559nhé

----------


## numberred

> bạn ở chỗ nào HN nhỉ, rảnh mai mình qua ngó xem vài thứ


em ở Định công hà nội khi nào cần bác alo em

----------


## numberred

thể theo yêu cầu em đưa thêm một số hình ảnh nữa.

----------


## cuoibuon167

> thể theo yêu cầu em đưa thêm một số hình ảnh nữa.


Bác đưa lên mà không chú thích rõ ràng, chụp hình xa quá anh em mất công hỏi tới hỏi lui. up hình dễ mà. Góp ý cho bác chút!
cặp ray màu đen chiều dài và hành trình bao nhiêu vậy bác? bản bao nhiêu ợ? loại SSR hay HSR

----------


## numberred

> Bác đưa lên mà không chú thích rõ ràng, chụp hình xa quá anh em mất công hỏi tới hỏi lui. up hình dễ mà. Góp ý cho bác chút!
> cặp ray màu đen chiều dài và hành trình bao nhiêu vậy bác? bản bao nhiêu ợ? loại SSR hay HSR


vâng cám on bác góp ý
vì hàng nhà em rất nhiều chủng loại. đây là em nhặt ra ít để chup. bác cứ có nhu cầu chủng loại gì e sẽ kiểm tra và trả lời bác.
hihi. 
Thanks bác

----------

